# My New (very Special) Arrival



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

New in this morning...










Issa box...

A Longines Box...










A Longines Box with a very nice watch inside...










But what is this strange watch in my slightly-crappy-photographs-taken-in-a-hurry-when-I got-home-from-work??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oooo lovely...

A tuning fork chrono


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Well... I've had a hankering for a Longines Ultronic for a while to add to my collection of F300 hummers, and a few weeks ago Keith posted his white-dialled Ultronic Chronometer on the sales forum...

<<Clicky - Keith's Ultronic Chrono>>>

These used the same movement as the Omega Speedsonic and the Certina (c-tronic (? - Keith?)) Chronolympic, but in a more discreet and tasteful rectangular case.

Keith's one is a very nice example, but I really wanted a black-dialled version, so I thought I'd drop him an email to see if he had one hidden away that he might want to sell.

Unfortunately, he didn't, but - as a few of you know - he's been asked to liquidate a tuning fork fanatic's (and, looking at the list of what he's got, fanatic is the right word) collection.

At the time he hadn't seen the collection, but he had sold a black-dialled Ultronic to the chap in question, so I asked for first-dibs, if it came up for sale.

It was! So, Keith and I exchanged a few emails over the weekend. He said it was in VGC, and he promised to send some photos early this week.

I couldn't wait though. And I knew if Keith said it was a good'un, it was going to be exactly what he said, so I bought it. Sight unseen


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

And here it is...










Bloody. Lovely!!!

My crappy photos really don't do justice to this thing.

It's a massive lump of steel, but manages to still look (relatively) discreet.










The dial is clear and uncluttered, and the white markings on a black background give an air of 'aircraft clocks' about it.

I think it's great.

I've got a Lobster-cased Omega Speedsonic with a mirror dial that is being restored by Omega, and I bought that stroke an drool over.

This one is worn, and shows the honest signs of it, but I bought it to wear. And I've been wearing it all day.

I am very, very pleased (and that's a considered understatement).

Thanks Keith :thumbsup:

Think I need to buy a better camera next, though.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh, and someone please buy my Omega Geneve Dynamic Auto, and Stainless Steel Titus F300, that I've put up on the sales forum.

I've got to pay for this somehow :cry2:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's a particularly nice Longines. Box and everything. You did well.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Glad you are pleased Andy....its my personnal favourite of the tuning fork Chrono's...and you were right..it looks far better with the black dial....

Wear and enjoy..

PS Yep...*C-tronic*..


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

fantastic watch wear it in good health


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

:tongue2: :tongue2:

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

When I got the list off Keith it was top of my choice to see!

Glad it's here on the forum. It's a beauty - congratulations!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

VERY VERY NICE

that is such a great watch, I am loving it big style


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks all.

Now I need some things to time with it.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stunning! well done on a great catch.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Love it!

Cheers,

Guy


----------

